# Brose options?



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

I would like to know wich bike manufacturers use Brose systems?
I live in Montreal, Quebec and found no retailer. I read positive things and would like to try it. Thanks


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Specialized for sure! Very quiet & strong motor! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

mtbbiker said:


> Specialized for sure! Very quiet & strong motor!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I can try one of those. Maybe their 2018 + HT would attract me.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

Fantic and Bulls have some bikes with Brose motors


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Raleigh has a few models with Brose.


----------



## tom tom (Mar 3, 2007)

BH Bikes have bikes with Brose motors.


----------



## dustyman (Feb 13, 2007)

I demoed 6 different e-bikes before deciding on the Levo which uses the Brose motor. Not sure why most manufactures are using the Shimano steps motor which is way louder. I liked the Pivot Shuttles handling but it was just to noisy. When your on the trail people will know your on an e-bike. The Levo is completely stealth. The only comments I get when ridding the Levo are from experienced bike riders looking at purchasing one. Since you live in Canada check out the Rocky Mountain Powerplay before making your purchase.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks everyone. I am looking for a fat or some + HT. From Raleigh website for 2019 they have none that might interest me, other brands are not retailed in my area. I am not going to choose Shimano 8000, i read the 7000 produces less noise so i will try to demo that and a Specialized. Rocky Mountain only offers FS and i read their pulleys system is quite noisy but who knows. Shimano might be focussing on marketing, light and affordable and some people blindly trust them so i can see manufacturers wanting to be associated with them but i know what i want and i am in no rush to find a good match.


----------



## tom tom (Mar 3, 2007)

33red said:


> Thanks everyone. I am looking for a fat or some + HT. From Raleigh website for 2019 they have none that might interest me, other brands are not retailed in my area. I am not going to choose Shimano 8000, i read the 7000 produces less noise so i will try to demo that and a Specialized. Rocky Mountain only offers FS and i read their pulleys system is quite noisy but who knows. Shimano might be focussing on marketing, light and affordable and some people blindly trust them so i can see manufacturers wanting to be associated with them but i know what i want and i am in no rush to find a good match.


BH Bikes ATOM BIG BUD PRO
Dirt. Sand. Snow. Rocks. The ATOM BIG BUD Pro hits every seasonal need with a balanced ride, traditional mountain bike spec yet fully rack compatible for a serious backcountry adventure.

Fork • Rock Shox Bluto 100mm of travel
Motor • Brose 250W
Derailleur • Shimano Deore 1x10
Brakes • Tektro Auriga E-Comp with 203/180mm rotors
Tires • Kenda Chaoyang 26 x 4
Battery • 600Wh
Size • MD

$3,999.00


----------



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

Some chat on this video about the motors different manufacturers use; :thumbsup:


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

mtbbiker said:


> Specialized for sure! Very quiet & strong motor!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Correct. Brose is the king right now I believe. Brose Mag S is key since they made the case out of magnesium and lost about a pound of weight I believe.

And then Specialized Levo Version 2.0 worked with Brose to eliminate the mounting bracket to attach to the bike. So Specialized bikes accept a special Brose Mag S and mounts it directly to the frame. Saves almost a pound of weight too.

What Brose does well is it's very quiet with a belt-drive inside. Power delivery is smooth and seamless too. Software too, especially the Specialized with configurability of modes is good.


----------



## gautama108 (Oct 6, 2010)

Rotwild !


----------

